# How Deep is my Roof? - '96 Swift Royale 590



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Just getting ready to decide on which rooflite to install but some makes have different options according to the "Depth" of your roof. Obviously, I'm not keen on removing a rooflite to take this measurement, before I have the new rooflite to install so it's a catch 22.

can any one please let me know what the thickness / depth of the roof is?

Just in case it varies, I'm looking at replacing the "Centre" rooflite and re-installing the removed one to near the back door / sink area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I don't know your van but you must have some sort of roof light or vent already.
From this you should be able to measure the thickness. I doubt if it is any more than the thickness of the wall around 2".

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Double-Entendre,

Your 1996 Royale roof is 34.6mm.

3mm internal decorative plywood (inside) + 28mm timber framework + 3mm plain plywood + 0.6mm Aluminium.

Thanks
Andy


----------

